# Killswitch Engage, Chimaira & Dragonforce



## sk3tch3dx (Jan 10, 2007)

tickets go on sale this friday for the show @ kool haus on feb 27th


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Just might see ya there Trev.

:rockon2:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd love to see Dragonforce.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

$30 for tickets? Ill try because I like KSE and I havent seen Dragonforce live yet.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Anyone know if there are still tickets for this? 

I am still not sure I am going have to sort out a ride and what not.


----------

